# OverClock an Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E2200



## hemingway60

Hi guys,
I just wanted to ask on how to overclock a my Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz and also on how to increase the fanspeed because I tried applications like speedfan and rivatuner but known was able to increase it?!So lets get on with this.Here are the full PC specifications:

Computer System 
Computer Name USER-546FBB562A
User Name USER
Organization 

Operating System 
OS Name Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 
OS Version 6.1.7600
Product ID 00426-OEM-8992662-00006
System Uptime 10/10/2009 7:13:51 PM
Internet Explorer Version 8.0.7600.16385
Microsoft DirectX Version 10.0
OpenGL Version 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Free Physical Memory 2631 MB
Free Page File 3305 MB
Free Virtual Memory 5870 MB

Registry 
Maximum Size 682MB
Current Size 60MB
Status OK

Center Processor 
CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz
Code Name Model 15, Stepping 13
Manufacturer GenuineIntel
Current Clock Speed 2200Mhz
Max Clock Speed 2200Mhz
Voltage 6V
External Clock 800Mhz
Serial Number BFEBFBFF000006FD
CPU ID x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Socket Designation J3E1
Unknown 32KB
Unknown 1024KB

Motherboard 
Model DG31PR
Manufacturer Intel Corporation
Serial Number BTPR9230033X
BIOS Name BIOS Date: 10/22/08 19:07:50 Ver: 08.00.10
BIOS Vendor Intel Corp.
SMBIOS Version PRG3110H.86A.0068.2009.0707.1412
BIOS Date 7/7/2009

BIOS Features 
PCI is supported Yes
BIOS is Upgradable (Flash) Yes
BIOS shadowing is allowed Yes
ESCD support is available Yes
Boot from CD is supported Yes
Selectable Boot is supported Yes
BIOS ROM is socketed Yes
EDD (Enhanced Disk Drive) Specification is supported Yes
Int 13h - 5.25 /1.2MB Floppy Services are supported Yes
Int 13h - 3.5 / 720 KB Floppy Services are supported Yes
Int 13h - 3.5 / 2.88 MB Floppy Services are supported Yes
Int 5h, Print Screen Service is supported Yes
Int 9h, 8042 Keyboard services are supported Yes
Int 14h, Serial Services are supported Yes
Int 17h, printer services are supported Yes
Int 10h, CGA/Mono Video Services are supported Yes
ACPI supported Yes
USB Legacy is supported Yes
LS-120 boot is supported Yes
ATAPI ZIP Drive boot is supported Yes

Memory Resource 
Total Memory 3324 MB
Used Memory 695 MB
Free Memory 2629 MB
Memory Usage 20%

Physical Memory 
Memory Bank CHAN A DIMM 0
Description Physical Memory 0
Device Location J6H1
Capacity NULL
Speed 800Mhz
Manufacturer Unknown
Data Width 64bit
Memory Type DDR
Form Factor DIMM

Physical Memory 
Memory Bank CHAN A DIMM 1
Description Physical Memory 1
Device Location J6H2
Capacity NULL
Speed 800Mhz
Manufacturer Unknown
Data Width 64bit
Memory Type DDR
Form Factor DIMM

Disk drive 
Name ST3250318AS ATA Device
Media Type Fixed hard disk media
Capacity 250GB
Interface Type IDE
Partitions 2
Total Cylinders 30401
Total Heads 255
Total Sectors 488392065
Total Tracks 7752255
Tracks Per Cylinder 255
Sectors Per Track 512
Bytes Per Sector 63
S.M.A.R.T Support Yes
Current Temperature 38C (100.4F)

CD-ROM Drive 
Name Imation IMW16DL84RAMI ATA Device
Drive E:
Transfer Rate -1
Status OK

IDE Controller 
Name ATA Channel 0
Manufacturer (Standard IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers)
Status OK

IDE Controller 
Name ATA Channel 0
Manufacturer (Standard IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers)
Status OK

IDE Controller 
Name ATA Channel 1
Manufacturer (Standard IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers)
Status OK

IDE Controller 
Name Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Manufacturer Intel
Status OK

IDE Controller 
Name Intel(R) ICH7 Family Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Manufacturer Intel
Status OK

Video Adapter 
Name NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
Video Processor GeForce 9500 GT
 Manufacturer NVIDIA
Video Architecture VGA
DAC Type Integrated RAMDAC
Memory Size 1024MB
Memory Type Unknown
Video Mode 1440 x 900 x 4294967296 colors
Current Refresh Rate 74Hz
Driver Version 8.16.11.9107
Driver Date 9/27/2009

Monitor 
Name Generic PnP Monitor
Screen Height 900
Screen Width 1440
Status OK

Wireless Network Connection 2 
Product Name D-Link Wireless G DWA-510 Desktop Adapter
Driver File rt61x86
Manufacturer D-Link Corporation
MAC Address 00:22:B0:5F:6E:8C

Local Area Connection 
Product Name Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Driver File RTL8169
Manufacturer Realtek
MAC Address 00:1C:C0EF:B8

Sound Device 
Name Sound Blaster 5.1
Manufacturer Creative Technology Ltd.
Status OK

Keyboard 
Name USB Input Device
Description Enhanced (101- or 102-key)
Function Keys 12
Status OK

USBController 
Product Name Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Manufacturer Intel
Protocol Supported Universal Serial Bus
Status OK

USBController 
Product Name Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Manufacturer Intel
Protocol Supported Universal Serial Bus
Status OK

USBController 
Product Name Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Manufacturer Intel
Protocol Supported Universal Serial Bus
Status OK

USBController 
Product Name Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Manufacturer Intel
Protocol Supported Universal Serial Bus
Status OK

USBController 
Product Name Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Manufacturer Intel
Protocol Supported Universal Serial Bus
Status OK

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Phædrus241

The E2200 is a very overclockable CPU, as you can see by how I've overclocked it. However, we need some information, and very little of what your provided is what we need, so would you mind editing your post and removing some of that text so it's easier to scroll down this page?


First off, is this an OEM machine or one you built from parts? Either way you have an Intel brand motherboard, so it isn't ideal for overclocking even if those options are available.

Do you have the stock heatsink, or an aftermarket one? If the latter, what brand and model is it?

Finally, graphics card are you using, and what power supply are you using? Brand, model, wattage.


----------



## hemingway60

No, Its a built up PC but I didn't do it myself.The shop assembled it because I wasn't familiar with all the things then.I can't change the motherboard so I hope there's a work around.I have a NVIDIA GeForce 9500GT 1GB graphic card
and my psu is Tech-Com 4500psp 450W(Some Indian brand.There aren't any psu brands in the UAE.And I couldn't find a higher wattage.So please don't ask me to change it,I can't..sorry)I'm using the stock fan because again there aren't ant aftermarket fans in UAE.I'm using 5 case fans and here's the PC temp while idle:http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af126/hemingway60/NewPicture1-3.jpg

Thanks for any help.


----------



## hemingway60

Phædrus2401 said:


> The E2200 is a very overclockable CPU, as you can see by how I've overclocked it. However, we need some information, and very little of what your provided is what we need, so would you mind editing your post and removing some of that text so it's easier to scroll down this page?
> 
> 
> First off, is this an OEM machine or one you built from parts? Either way you have an Intel brand motherboard, so it isn't ideal for overclocking even if those options are available.
> 
> Do you have the stock heatsink, or an aftermarket one? If the latter, what brand and model is it?
> 
> Finally, graphics card are you using, and what power supply are you using? Brand, model, wattage.


I provided the information you requested, now what??


----------



## Phædrus241

Unfortunately, I don't think you can overclock.

1.) Your motherboard appears to lack the features necessary to overclock
2.) I would not recommend overclocking with such a low-end PSU regardless
3.) The stock heatsink will only allow a ~10-15% overclock at most.


----------



## hemingway60

Well, I didn't put in my mind to overclock it alot, 2.4-2.5GHz is fine with me.Is it necessary that it has to be done from the BIOS.Aren't there any programs which are able to do the job just fine?? Please, I BEG YOU TO HELP MEray:ray::sigh:

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Phædrus241

There are programs that will overclock from within the OS, but they are not good. They tend to be fairly unstable, and many have a tendency to over-volt your processor, which can lead to its early demise. A clock speed of 2.4-5 GHz might be achieved with the stock cooler. But there's still the matter of the power supply.

I know that overclocking is seen as a way to get a bit more performance out of a system without having to pay for it, but there ain't no such thing as a free lunch. Overclocking is dangerous to your hardware, _especially_ if you don't have the proper setup for it: a motherboard built for overclocking, a decent heatsink, and a source of clean, stable power. There's nothing I can do to stop you from overclocking using a program. You'll probably enjoy increased performance. But the risk of one of your components--the RAM, motherboard, CPU, or power supply--going boom is too great for me to recommend anything.


----------



## hemingway60

So...what you mean is that I shouldn't overclock my Processor??Not even to 2.4GHz?!


----------



## Phædrus241

I wouldn't recommend it. Don't get me wrong, it might turn out fine. But at the same time, you're taking a lot bigger risk than overclockers ordinarily do. It's up to you, but unless you can A.) get a quality power supply from a reputable brand, B.) get a motherboard that supports overclocking so that you don't have to use software overclocking (which is bad), and C.) (optional) get a better heatsink, I can't recommend it.


----------



## hemingway60

Well...I'm ready to take any risk involved.How can I overclock my PC??
Thanks for any help


----------



## greenbrucelee

your system isn't very good for overclocking because you have a crap power supply which is very important when overclocking and your cpu isn't worth it and your motherboard isn't good enough and you need an aftermarket heatsink to do a decent overclock.

If you are determined to overclock read this it will tell you what to do http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

you will also need a phone so you can phone the fire brigade when your pc catches fire.


----------



## hemingway60

Ok,I understood that my PC will get destroyed if I overclock it.So I won't.Looks like you guys want what's best for me so I quit the idea.Thanks for the advice and for all your help.You can close thread if you want to,no use of it anymore.
Oo...almost forgot,the fire department is just behind my house so it won't be a problem if the PC burned..LOL:tongue::wave:


----------

